# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Που βρίσκω LMR400 στην Αθινα?

## andonis

Are there any shops selling LMR400 cable in Athens? Or maybe Beldin 9913? Thanks for any info  ::

----------


## jabarlee

LMR400 isn't sold anywhere in Athens, that's the big problem.
The thing is that we have to either order it from the US, or find other type of low-loss cable.
I have gone to http://www.allmast.gr and I found out that there is a cable EcoFlex 10 and Ecoflex 15. The second has similar losses to LMR 400. If it suits you, that's ok.
http://briefcase.pathfinder.gr/zoom/jabarlee/6121/67816

p.s. Can you read greek?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ap oti eida exei kai kalous istous pou synarmologountaio eykola (an einai ayto pou fantazomai metraei paaaara poly) Aksizei na tou kanoume mia episkepsh gia na doume times klp...

Apo keraies leei tpt ???

----------


## jabarlee

Μπα, από κεραίες δεν είχε τίποτα στα 2.4GHz.
Πάντως απλούς ιστούς, όπως έχουν οι περισσότερες τηλεοπτικές κεραίες έχουν και τα practicer

----------


## dti

> Πάντως απλούς ιστούς, όπως έχουν οι περισσότερες τηλεοπτικές κεραίες έχουν και τα practicer


Δε θα συνιστούσα να πάρετε ιστό από το Praktiker πρώτον γιατί είναι συνήθως με ίχνη σκουριάς, δεύτερον η ποιότητα της βαφής είναι χάλια, τρίτον αρκετοί από αυτούς είναι χτυπημένοι και μπορεί να σας τύχει αυτό που μου συνέβη εμένα το καλοκαίρι:

Ο ιστός ήταν σε 3 κομμάτια, το ένα μέσα στο άλλο. Οταν πήγα σπίτι και προσπάθησα να βγάλω το μικρότερο σε διάμετρο από το μεσαίο, δεν έβγαινε με τίποτε γιατί είχε σφηνώσει (μετά από κάποιο χτύπημα στο Praktiker). Εφαγα τα χέρια μου  ::  , χρησιμοποίησα κατσαβίδια και πένσες για να το ξεσφηνώσω, αλλά αυτό ...τίποτε!  ::  
Τελικά τον ιστό τον πήγα πίσω και αφού εξήγησα το πρόβλημά μου, προσπάθησαν κι εκείνοι αλλά φυσικά και δεν κατάφεραν ούτε αυτοί να το βγάλουν, οπότε τελικά μου το άλλαξαν.

Με λίγο μεγαλύτερο κόστος (10 ευρώ), υπάρχουν γαλβανιζέ σε πολλά καταστήματα με ηλεκτρονικά είδη.

----------


## stoidis

Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση προτείνω ιστό αλουμινίου αντί για ιστό σιδερένιο είτε βαμμένο, είτε γαλβανιζέ.

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω βρει δύο είδη ιστών αλουμινίου. Στο ένα είδος τα κομμάτια μπορούν να σφηνώνουν το ένα στο άλλο με δραματικά αποτελέσματα στην περίπτωση που θέλουμε να τα διαχωρίσουμε μετά (βλέπε περίπτωση του dti).

Στο άλλο είδος ιστών αλουμινίου (που είναι λίγο πιο ακριβοί) το ένα κομμάτι μπαίνει μέσα στο άλλο χωρίς να σφηνώνει αλλά σταθεροποιείται με μία βίδα και ένα παξιμάδι. Αυτού του είδους οι ιστοί διαχωρίζονται πιο εύκολα, ξεβιδώνοντας την βίδα που συγκρατεί το ένα κομμάτι με το άλλο.

----------


## andonis

I am surprised LMR400 is so uncommon in Athens. I've used it for years with ham radio equipment and it is a popular type.  ::  I believe an amateur radio supply shop may have it. Here are some links I found that maybe help for some of you looking for it also. Please let me know if you find it at one of these shops, (I won't be in Athens for 6-7 weeks so I can't search for it myself) but I would like to know it's available. 
Whatever shop sells the cable will probably have the N connectors for it too. The best are the silver/teflon crimp type. 
Thanks again for the information  ::  


Καταστήματα / Εισαγωγείς
C&A Electronic
Αγ Κωνσταντίνου 57 (4ος όροφος) 10437 Αθήνα
Τηλ 5242867 5241598 tlx 210798 fax 5242537

DIMAN ELECTRONICS
Δημήτρης Ανδρούτσος & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ
Αγίου Βασιλείου 25, Θεσ/νίκη 54250 
Τηλ 031-309042 307396 fax 302473

DR ELECTRONICS
http://www.drele.com
Βαθέως 17, Αμπελόκηποι ΑΘΗΝΑ 11522
Τηλ 6400100 fax 6451791

ELECTROELLAS YAESU
http://www.hellascom.gr
Μαρίνα Ζέας
τηλ 4511087

FREE BYTES
http://www.freebytes.com
Βορείου Ηπείρου 103, Κολωνός.
τηλ 5132673

GALAXY
http://www.galaxy.gr
Ιωαν Π. Κρητικός
Καραολή και Δημητρίου 17α Χαλάνδρι ΑΘΗΝΑ 15232
Τηλ 6830030

RF Source
http://www.rfsource.com
Νίκης 61, Τ.Κ.174 55 ’λιμοςτηλ: (+3) 010 9829640 
φαξ: (+3) 010 9834991

WIRELESS COMMUNICATIONS
http://www.vardis.gr
Χρήστος Βαρδής sv1bpd
Αγαθουπόλεως 70 Αθήνα 10446
TEL 01-8640321 FAX 01-8674714

HOUSE of RADIO, ΤΣΙΡΤΣΙΜΠΑΣΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ
http://www.houseofradio.gr
Διοβουνιώτη 7, Κ Χαλάνδρι 15231
[email protected] τηλ 6710190 6778927 094288745 fax 6710190

ICOM
Αφοι Παρισσινού ΑΕ
Δαβαρη 3, Ν Κόσμος 11744
Τηλ 9014041 9014631 9014369 fax 9013886

MAR+TEL-COM
Χρυσόπουλος Νίκος (sv7ni) 
Πλ Νικοτσαρά 14, 65201 Καβάλα
Τηλ 051-832368 fax 233637

PAPA-LIMA DX ELECTRONICS
Φρόνιμος Ευάγ. (sv1pl)
Κων/πόλεως 12, Μαρούσι 15124
Τηλ 8026884 fax 8060459

PM Μεϊμάρης Παύλος SV2BFH
http://www.meimaris.gr
Ελπίδος 10, Συκιές Θεσ/κης ΤΚ 56625
tel 031-633394, fax 031-626779

ΣΑΚΙΩΤΗΣ Α.Ε.
http://www.sakiotis.gr
Βουλιαγμένης 47, Γλυφάδα 16675 τηλ 9645460
Αγ. Νικολάου 7 Πειραιάς 18537 τηλ 4520078 - 4520079 fax 4180997

ΤΡΑΙΚΟΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (sv1ge)
http://www.allmast.gr
Μυστρά 82, Ανω Γλυφάδα
Τηλ 9624731 9641907 fax 9640150

----------


## Symos

> I have gone to http://www.allmast.gr and I found out that there is a cable EcoFlex 10 and Ecoflex 15. The second has similar losses to LMR 400. If it suits you, that's ok.
> http://briefcase.pathfinder.gr/zoom/jabarlee/6121/67816


Και πόσο κοστίζουν αυτά τα καλώδια, γνωρίζει κανείς; Το 15 είναι πιο φθηνό από το Aircom Plus που, απ'ότι μου είπε ο Δαμιανός, κοστίζει 2.6€/m ; Όσοι από εσας χρειάστηκε να χρησιμοποιήσετε ανάλογο καλώδιο, τι χρησιμοποιήσατε; Τι θα προτείνατε;

----------


## sdd

> Are there any shops selling LMR400 cable in Athens? Or maybe Beldin 9913? Thanks for any info



Kapoioi prepei na poulane terasties posothtes antistoixou kalwdiou gia xrhsh sthn kinhth thlefwnia (1800 MHz)

Prosoxh! To kalwdio pou den tha einai swsta thwrakismeno, geiwmeno, k.l.p. mporei poly eykola na einai h eisodos gia interference - rwthste tous pollous pou exoun satellite TV kai arxisan an exoun problhmata molis mphke mia keraia kinhths thlefwnias konta tous
Ta dB losses den einai to mono problhma...



Silicon Valley? 

Egw hmouna kapote taktikos pelaths tou Fry's sto Sunnyvale..
Wraia thatane na eixame ena tetoio magazi

Eixa sthhsei kai kati servers se ena GigaPOP ston Agio Jose

Xereis mhpws ton Tasso pou emene panw sto bouno? 
(sto mountain tou Mountain View)

----------


## john70

> Are there any shops selling LMR400 cable in Athens? Or maybe Beldin 9913? Thanks for any info :)



You dont need LMR-400 , you can use Aircom Plus . or Andrew 3/4"

But Aircom Plus is more cost effective.

Aircom Plus >>> http://www.allmast.gr

Andrew >>> http://www.raycap.gr

John

----------

